# JD-2440 won't move.



## JeffMI (3 mo ago)

I have a JD-2440, I changed the hydraulic/ transmission fluid & filters on.
Started it up and let it warm up. Now it won't move in any gear. But all the hydraulics work, loader goes up and
down. Loosened the filter for any air lock. Any ideas would be appreciate. Thanks


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
Does your 2440 have option of hyd hi-lo or reverser?


----------



## JeffMI (3 mo ago)

yes. hi-low, reverse & park.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Does your tractor have a control lever on LH side of steering wheel similar to turn signal control lever for auto/pickup?


----------



## JeffMI (3 mo ago)

I don't think so. Just the forward and reverse lever left of the gauges.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Lever marked A/B is the lever(option) I was referring to & this lever isn't left of any gauges. If your tractor has this lever check linkage from bottom of lever to RH side of trans case.


----------



## JeffMI (3 mo ago)

That lever on mine is forward & reverse.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Check linkage from handle to control valve. That type linkage has a long history of roll pin failure then operator can't shift control valve.


----------



## JeffMI (3 mo ago)

I'll check tonight. Thanks for your help.


----------



## JeffMI (3 mo ago)

I found it Jim. It was at the end of the clutch shaft that goes to the other side of the tractor.
There's a roll pin that holds it on a shaft that comes out of a small hydraulic box with two lines
coming out of it was missing. What are the chances it would come out at the same time I change
the hydraulic fluid. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Congratulations on finding the missing pin & thanks for update.


----------

